# Massive Donut I cant house...... Anyone Interested?



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone interested in a massive donut that wont fit my tank?

Its the size of a softball (baseball) when all closed up but this morning its just TOO big for my tank.... My first mistake in the hobby (getting something that is already too big for my tank)

Ill post some pictures up later today when it opens up.. Its brown with neon green outer ring...


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

It would be about 7-8 inches if it had space... lights just came on 30 minutes ago in this picture


----------



## kolbaso (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey man i have the room for it. Send me a PM i live in the area.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

How much are you asking?
BTW, where abouts are you located?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Live in the 427 & 401 area......

Looking for offers...


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Id frag that thing out. Spread the colony .


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Havent gotten into fragging yet... the base of this thing is pretty heavy... i cant even imagine what type of tool would be needed to cut this in half


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Havent gotten into fragging yet... the base of this thing is pretty heavy... i cant even imagine what type of tool would be needed to cut this in half


Just a big hammer and an attitude 

wonder if you took it to your local market if you could get the butcher to slice some up ? like a deli


----------

